# Fallout new vegas



## just a noob (Oct 14, 2010)

Comes out in 6 days, anybody else getting it?


----------



## Mez (Oct 15, 2010)

I probably will be getting it . I am a big fan of fallout 3, I've played Fallout 2 (For pc) and Fallout 3, (for xbox 360) but haven't gotten a chance to come around to Fallout 1. They are a great series, but Fallout 3 really blew my mind, having a chance to actually be in the first person view of the player. I even downloaded all map packs and competed them, I want more


----------



## just a noob (Oct 16, 2010)

Well it's made by most of the staff that was on the fallout 1/2 team, so it should be pretty good. Just wished they had updated the engine it ran on.


----------



## Mez (Oct 16, 2010)

just a noob said:


> Well it's made by most of the staff that was on the fallout 1/2 team, so it should be pretty good. Just wished they had updated the engine it ran on.



Yeah, I don't know why but the engine fallout 3 ran on seemed rather slow, or glitchy at times... not just that, but the game would look sooo much better with updated graphics


----------



## just a noob (Oct 16, 2010)

Alien! Where? said:


> Yeah, I don't know why but the engine fallout 3 ran on seemed rather slow, or glitchy at times... not just that, but the game would look sooo much better with updated graphics



Yeah, the glitches in the game that make your computer bsod/the game crash are the most annoying, but the engine is showing its age  Anyway, if you're getting it for pc, steam has the option to preload it now


----------



## Hsv_Man (Oct 17, 2010)

Very much looking forward to the release of this game I will get it for sure. Even though i am yet to fully complete fallout 3.


----------



## Motorcharge (Oct 17, 2010)

Preordered the collectors edition the first day you could lol


----------



## Aastii (Oct 17, 2010)

I want it now  Don't want to wait for it


----------



## ice (Oct 17, 2010)

Considering it, since the 3rd one was f*cking awsome

100


----------



## E Money (Oct 17, 2010)

Getting it? I updated my gpu from the asus 4770 to the asus 5850. Bought a new fan controller along with 2 scythe ultra kazes to make sure I dont melt my new card from hours of playing.

Not only am I getting it, Im getting prepared ^_^


----------



## lubo4444 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm definitely getting it.  It should be really sick game.


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 17, 2010)

Is Vegas a stand alone or just another add-on for F3?


----------



## BurningSkyline (Oct 17, 2010)

I've personally never played Fallout, Can somebody explain to me (in a nutshell) what it is?


----------



## Aastii (Oct 17, 2010)

Twist86 said:


> Is Vegas a stand alone or just another add-on for F3?



It's a full new game, rather than Washington it is Las Vegas this time



BurningSkyline said:


> I've personally never played Fallout, Can somebody explain to me (in a nutshell) what it is?



Post nuclear apocalypse role playing game


----------



## BurningSkyline (Oct 17, 2010)

Aastii said:


> It's a full new game, rather than Washington it is Las Vegas this time
> 
> 
> 
> Post nuclear apocalypse role playing game



Sounds cool, might rent it.


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 17, 2010)

I might buy it then....though not on release. So many companies have been disappointing me as of late. The newest of those games being Gothic 4.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm picking it up as well. I got the first one on 360 due to there being less bugs and issues on that console over the PS3 version, so I'm following suit with this one.

Should be good. I'm pumped.


----------



## just a noob (Oct 18, 2010)

Twist86 said:


> I might buy it then....though not on release. So many companies have been disappointing me as of late. The newest of those games being Gothic 4.



I'm thinking it'll be a lot more different than Fallout 3 as that was published/made by Bethesda. I guess I'll find out if it disappoints/is awesome on Wednesday.


----------



## just a noob (Oct 19, 2010)

This game is so awesome...


----------



## Motorcharge (Oct 20, 2010)

Not as good so far as 3 imo. Disappointed in the radio in this one.


----------



## linkin (Oct 21, 2010)

[YT]ToKIkw3LIoQ[/YT]


----------



## Hsv_Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Lmao what the ..... hahaha had a good old laugh at that one.


----------



## linkin (Oct 22, 2010)

So anyone else enjoying the game? Or are you all too busy questing?


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 22, 2010)

I find it to perform worse than the first FO3 on my PC.  I think they need to optimize the code for it.  So far it is fun though.  I am maybe an hour and a half in.   

I don't like how books/magazines only give you a temp skill boost.   Like after minutes you just magically forget what you learned?   I like the old way better where books were more rare but permanent skill increases.

Also, they took out some of my favorite perks.  I used to always get gifted and bloody mess, both seem to be missing.

I have played and beat every fallout game that has ever existed.  1 and 2 are still the best so far as content goes.   They had the best items, perks, and the most freedom.  You could shoot children in the groin in the original games.   Now that all video games must be rated, that is gone.  Back in the good old days when gaming was like the wild west with no regulation.   Now everything has this parental warning crap on it.   

The game itself is fun, and I liked Fallout 3, but I don't think 3 ever really touched how awesome 1 and 2 were.   Going back and playing the originals is tough though, because the technology behind them is so dated and it shows.   Plus not too many games these days are turn based.

I did like Fallout Tactics though.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 22, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> I find it to perform worse than the first FO3 on my PC.  I think they need to optimize the code for it.  So far it is fun though.  I am maybe an hour and a half in.
> 
> I don't like how books/magazines only give you a temp skill boost.   Like after minutes you just magically forget what you learned?   I like the old way better where books were more rare but permanent skill increases.
> 
> ...



+1 on the performance thing, it seems to have moments of low fps on my system, which even when I had my 8600GT and E6750, I didn't get on FO3.

The books and magazines, I completely agree. I've sort of cheated the system though. Knowing how much they would change your stats in FO3, each time I get one I use the console to up my stats that amount

And as for freedom, I know you shouldn't really have to, but wait for mods to begin pouring out, someone will make a mod where you can kill children too, like you could in FO3 with the right mods

I am loving it so far. FO3 ran out of content for me, and this is very near the same as FO3, with a few minor differences, so is great


----------



## just a noob (Oct 22, 2010)

There's a dll fix for the framerate, bloody mess is in there(you have to level up though). The skill books are a permanent +3 but you need to find stuff like big book of science


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well there are 2 types of books. 1 perma book and temp magazines. I have found both and verified this information.
I however hate the gun selections....I am a murder half mile away type of player and have not found a reliable sniper rifle (lvl 7).

Also is it just me or is it retarded that you can kill the convicts at the NCR prison and get Good Karma but get Bad Karma taking their crap?


----------



## Aastii (Oct 22, 2010)

Twist86 said:


> Well there are 2 types of books. 1 perma book and temp magazines. I have found both and verified this information.
> I however hate the gun selections....I am a murder half mile away type of player and have not found a reliable sniper rifle (lvl 7).
> 
> Also is it just me or is it retarded that you can kill the convicts at the NCR prison and get Good Karma but get Bad Karma taking their crap?



just use the console to get one.

and yes, that is pretty damn stupid. I find it stupid too that you can kill the caesar people and their dogs and not get bad rep with them


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 22, 2010)

I got a feeling there is going to be a patch or two to fix some of these things


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gonna be a lot of patches to fix this mess   BTW I don't like to cheat in games. Prefer to just find one lol.


----------



## just a noob (Oct 23, 2010)

Aastii said:


> just use the console to get one.
> 
> and yes, that is pretty damn stupid. I find it stupid too that you can kill the caesar people and their dogs and not get bad rep with them



I think I'm vilified with the legion


----------



## Aastii (Oct 23, 2010)

just a noob said:


> I think I'm vilified with the legion



I should point out I'm not very far in, but when you first meet them proper and they've burned that town down, I was getting attacked by some when I left, and their dogs, and didn't lose anything with them or gain anything with the others when I killed them all


----------



## just a noob (Oct 23, 2010)

Aastii said:


> I should point out I'm not very far in, but when you first meet them proper and they've burned that town down, I was getting attacked by some when I left, and their dogs, and didn't lose anything with them or gain anything with the others when I killed them all



I dunno, I killed them all too, but I'm also accepted with the NCR


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 23, 2010)

For once I am up to date with games yay.
Only even played Fallout 3 on my Bros Ps3 for about 5-10 minutes, just walking about and shooting stuff, so this is all new to me.

I really like the intro stuff, how the guy asks you questions and the final thing was actually the stuff I like. Except sometimes I like to be the guy who goes infront and kills and sometimes I like to sneak, so it was a tough one lol.

I didn't know about karma so I stole something from a shop, then accidentally hit e and stole a gun and the gun owner started shooting me so I legged it but he followed and so did a couple others and had to kill half the town . Oh well their fault.

Good game though.


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I play on hardmode + hard setting so upfront business is not good for ammo supplies as more HP to take them down. However the challenge is well worth it. Stealth kills = 50% of their health right off the bat if not a instant kill. 1 bullet goes a long way ^_^


----------



## linkin (Oct 23, 2010)

I have some perk or skill where if your hidden and attack them in VATS, it's an insta kill.

If their head doesn't get blown clean off that is


----------



## Aastii (Oct 24, 2010)

linkin said:


> I have some perk or skill where if your hidden and attack them in VATS, it's an insta kill.
> 
> If their head doesn't get blown clean off that is



vats is pointless though unless you are right next to the enemy.

Thought I would throw this in too for those that like modding their games:

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/top/alltime.php?adult=2


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 24, 2010)

Its not a Perk Linkin its a sneak attack. If your good I can usually kill 2 enemies before getting caution warning with a Cowboy Repeater. Usually it takes down all enemies ^-^ Still trying to get a sniper rifle....suppose to be a seller around New Vegas so with luck ~_~


----------



## Aastii (Oct 24, 2010)

I just blew up a load of ghouls in some space rockets


----------



## linkin (Oct 24, 2010)

I sent them into outer space.

Also, theres a really good weapons dealer near the east gate to freeside, called gun runners. they sell fully repaired guns. Sniper rifles, armour and all.

I have a .44 magnum, and i found a scope mod for it. god damn it's powerful. Also got power armour, and found some brotherhood of steel folk to train me how to use it.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm getting a hd4650 to get my new build running before i set up sli, mainly because it's cheap and i want the price of fermi to drop a bit more.

what kind of framerate/detail level could i get on new vegas?

I checked the min req and it says geforce 6 or ati 1300xt, so what can i expect?

other specs are gb pny ddr3, asus nf 750 board and phenom II 965, although i havent bought the cpu yet.

thanks


----------



## ellanky (Oct 25, 2010)

awildgoose said:


> For once I am up to date with games yay.
> Only even played Fallout 3 on my Bros Ps3 for about 5-10 minutes, just walking about and shooting stuff, so this is all new to me.
> 
> I really like the intro stuff, how the guy asks you questions and the final thing was actually the stuff I like. Except sometimes I like to be the guy who goes infront and kills and sometimes I like to sneak, so it was a tough one lol.
> ...



lool!
Nice one. I remember accidently killing some peeps because my finger would slip. I was like..      oops.

Anyways, damn it! I wanna play new vegas but I am in urgent need of a new hard drive... embarrsed to say that I only have an 80 GB HDD


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 25, 2010)

innercx said:


> I'm getting a hd4650 to get my new build running before i set up sli, mainly because it's cheap and i want the price of fermi to drop a bit more.
> 
> what kind of framerate/detail level could i get on new vegas?
> 
> ...



Here are my specs:

Intel Q9650 w/ 12MB of cache
Nvidia EVGA GTX 260 1gig
4 GIg DDR Corsair memory
Asus P5N mobo
Antec Q850 true watt power supply

On high settings I get lag and crappy framerates.  I think the game needs a patch or two to optimize the code, because the last Fallout 3 I could play maxed out and get about 80FPS.  Though I realize my computer is now about 2 years old.


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 27, 2010)

New Vegas seems to be pretty good now that I got into it, casinos have made me rich and I can't decide whether to go with NCR or Legion. NCR have badass armour and I guess would be the good guys, but the Legion are badasses and have stuff.... 
Any tips or anything?


----------



## linkin (Oct 27, 2010)

awildgoose said:


> New Vegas seems to be pretty good now that I got into it, casinos have made me rich and I can't decide whether to go with NCR or Legion. NCR have badass armour and I guess would be the good guys, but the Legion are badasses and have stuff....
> Any tips or anything?



Brotherhood of steel 

They are in the hidden valley.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 27, 2010)

innercx said:


> I'm getting a hd4650 to get my new build running before i set up sli, mainly because it's cheap and i want the price of fermi to drop a bit more.
> 
> what kind of framerate/detail level could i get on new vegas?
> 
> ...



You should be able to get constant 60+ fps on medium settings



tlarkin said:


> Here are my specs:
> 
> Intel Q9650 w/ 12MB of cache
> Nvidia EVGA GTX 260 1gig
> ...



Your system is still plenty good enough to run it on full settings, it is just that, as you say, the game needs patches to optimize the code, both FO3 and NV use the same engine and everything, graphically, is the same, it is just it is coded so damn badly at the moment


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 27, 2010)

I am holding off for a patch or two to make it run better.  The game runs like total ass on my rig.   However, I still have Starcraft II, Force Unleashed II, and will be buying the new Castlevania next week to tide me over until Fallout is fixed.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 27, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> I am holding off for a patch or two to make it run better.  The game runs like total ass on my rig.   However, I still have Starcraft II, Force Unleashed II, and will be buying the new Castlevania next week to tide me over until Fallout is fixed.



Is Force Unleashed 2 any good? Was considering getting it because it looks pretty good, but usually not into those sorts of sci-fi games


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 27, 2010)

Aastii said:


> Is Force Unleashed 2 any good? Was considering getting it because it looks pretty good, but usually not into those sorts of sci-fi games



The story mode was so-so...so far I would maybe give it a 6.5/10 but I have yet to play through any of the challenges and extra content.

I felt the game was too short, maybe 6 hours of game play as I have already beat it.  However, I have yet to play any of the extra content.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 27, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> The story mode was so-so...so far I would maybe give it a 6.5/10 but I have yet to play through any of the challenges and extra content.
> 
> I felt the game was too short, maybe 6 hours of game play as I have already beat it.  However, I have yet to play any of the extra content.



aaah ok, will give it a pass then, thanks


----------



## linkin (Oct 27, 2010)

If you guys are loaded with caps (or cheated to get a very large amount like me ) you buy fully repaired weapons and armour from the gun runners, go sleep somewhere for 4 days, go back to the gun runners and buy more guns/ammo.

Its a good way for stockpiling ammo that's hard to find.

I also found the deathclaw cave. there was a Mother Deathclaw and a Legenedary Deathclaw, they killed me in one hit 

After i reloaded, my Anti-material rifle (aka 50 cal sniper rifle) with incendiary rounds took care of them 

Also bought some nice gun mods, carbon fibre frame and surpressor for the sniper rifle, hunting rifle scope, varmint rifle night scope, and extended mags for a few weapons, long barrels, scopes, the whole lot!


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 27, 2010)

I need to stop reading this thread I am like 3 hours into the game and just rescued that Deputy from the powder gang.

I am still going to wait on the patch though to improve performance.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 27, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> I need to stop reading this thread I am like 3 hours into the game and just rescued that Deputy from the powder gang.
> 
> I am still going to wait on the patch though to improve performance.



you evil, evil man  I decided to pwn them instead, then rather than letting the town go to crap, then I went and killed them all at their prison


----------



## linkin (Oct 27, 2010)

The new nvidia drivers (260.99) seem to help performance and stop the white/black flashing objects. still laggy as hell with more than 4 npc's in view


----------



## Aastii (Oct 28, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, gentlemen and ladies, I come bringing good news, and a gift. The good news is there is a fix for the performance issue, the gift is that fix, in the form of an addon that fixes the issues 

you can download it from here:

Nvidia users: http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34778
ATi Users: http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34970


----------



## linkin (Oct 28, 2010)

That isn't working. it gives me this:



> The procedure entry point DdEntry10 could not be located in the dynamic link library DDRAW.dll


----------



## BillOhio (Oct 29, 2010)

This game sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 29, 2010)

Aastii said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, gentlemen and ladies, I come bringing good news, and a gift. The good news is there is a fix for the performance issue, the gift is that fix, in the form of an addon that fixes the issues
> 
> you can download it from here:
> 
> ...



Eh, who put this out?  It just looks like a dll hack?


----------



## Aastii (Oct 29, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> Eh, who put this out?  It just looks like a dll hack?



The person that uploaded put it out, it was made by someone credited in the description

Nexus is a database and community for certain games, they got it for fallout, elder scrolls and DA:O, basically all community made content.

It would appear the "fix" works on the majority of systems, but on the others it will either not work at all, or won't effect the FPS. Works great for me


----------



## linkin (Oct 29, 2010)

I got it to work. there is a d3d9.dll file somewhere in the new vegas install folder, try using that one.

When i used the downloaded one the game didn't even launch.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 29, 2010)

linkin said:


> I got it to work. there is a d3d9.dll file somewhere in the new vegas install folder, try using that one.
> 
> When i used the downloaded one the game didn't even launch.



It replaces that .dll file, the one you have replaced it with is the default one that comes with new vegas, not the modded one


----------



## Hsv_Man (Nov 3, 2010)

Just picked this game up online yesterday for $62 AUD during a one day sale not on steam and a fully cased dvd version did i get a good deal?


----------

